# Shoulder mount replicas



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Looking for any info or reccomendations for getting a few replica shoulder mounts done. My neighbor and friend lost everything in a house fire 2 weeks ago and needs to get quotes for the insurance company. He has pictures of the deer and knows basic dimensions from scoring them himself. Any info will be appreciated.


----------

